# Retail Fertilizer



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From DTN.....all way past due.

Regards, Mike

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/news/template1&paneContentId=5&paneParentId=70104&product=/ag/news/topstories&vendorReference=4377d365-60ef-42c6-b468-f07bce00071b


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Does this include stronger stalks to prevent greater chance for lodging? Article did not mention this.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

vhaby said:


> Does this include stronger stalks to prevent greater chance for lodging? Article did not mention this.


Actually Vincent...the article has unfortunately changed from when posted....this is very common with DTN as quite often they place highly read articles to "subscription only" and this is what has happened in this case and the link now goes to the ear corn article you read. Sorry.

The original article was addressing the rapidly falling price of fertilizers....since the commodity market has tanked.....a blessing for forage producers....and about time.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Who knows why they changed it maybe that's because they since found out the price of fertilizer isn't going to drop as much as they expected


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

I am with Mike, I have seen articles from researchers disappear for no good reason except maybe someone on a higher pay scale pointed out something does not fit the current blessed truth. Sad but true.

Something vhaby may be talking about is the idea that higher plant potassium levels improve stalk strength, as well as disease resistance, and water utilization.

I have seen truths that were in New Mexico were not true in Michigan. The humorous part was both research was accurate for their climates. I beleive both truths were printed in the Hay & Forage Grower at the same time and created great confusion.


----------

